# Trim-Tex Vinyl Corner Bead Installation



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I really like the vinyl corner bead. After looking at the trim-tex site, I watched the video on installation. They either glue their bead on or staple it on. Or a combination of both.

For several years I have been installing it totally different. I run it through a bead hopper then use a corner bead roller to seat it. Immediately afterwards I wipe the bead down with a wet sponge to get rid of any slops and globbers. I have never had any problems with this method of installation.

Once, a bead didn't get wiped down with the sponge. It was noticed the next day. I thought I would be able to pry it off the wall and put on a new one. I was wrong. It was on there like a tick on a hound dog's back. I ended up scraping and sanding the rough edges off of it.

My question is; Does anyone else install the trim-tex vinyl bead with this method?

P. S. I talked with a person from Trim-Tex on the phone today and he said that he had not heard nor seen anyone use this method of installation.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Trim -tex makes avinyl mud on beads now. Taping mud holds better than spray glue. Plus it's not hazardous to breath.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Basically your asking if anyone uses mud to install,,,,,,right ???????

If so then we do, we normally use paper bead, but when we get to the fancy stuff like chamfer, bull nose etc we use vinyl with mud, sometimes when doing a straight forward up right, we will use the glue, but it can get messy, so we prefer the mud, depends on our mood,job etc.... I find with the mud you have time to adjust mitres, adjust archways and so forth when doing intercrate work.

I have had no call backs yet, as to date. But to be even more safe down the road, I may add some mud max or white glue to be safe.

So yes I use mud all the time:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I really like the vinyl corner bead. After looking at the trim-tex site, I watched the video on installation. They either glue their bead on or staple it on. Or a combination of both.
> 
> For several years I have been installing it totally different. I run it through a bead hopper then use a corner bead roller to seat it. Immediately afterwards I wipe the bead down with a wet sponge to get rid of any slops and globbers. I have never had any problems with this method of installation.
> 
> ...


I just recently finished a small basement that I used vinyl bead in and yes I set it in mud. I did use hot mud however. I normally use no coat or paper faced but the h o already had bought all the vinyl. I M O you can't go wrong setting bead in mud, hot or all purpose


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Been installing there magic corner with taping mud for years. Never had a bit of trouble. Shows that method on back of box.:thumbsup: 
. also started adding white glue on first coat or setting coat...who knows what's in mud these days.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I worked on a job in Hawaii where they made us snap chalk lines on all corner bead. Then staple it on, and fiberglass mesh it. They didn't want to listen to me that you could put it on with mud, and roll it. It took forever to do it the way they wanted, what a waste of time(good thing it was hourly).


Yep, when it's hourly, I say "Whatever you'd like me to do" When it's piece work I either say "you're out of your f&*%ing mind" or "you DO realize that this is going to cost you extra right?"


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Trimtex and most vinyl beads are extruded at an angle tighter than 90 (84 degrees, I think). Mud doesn't provide the quick grab of contact adhesive so mud installations kick more. I imagine you have noticed the bead pulling off the corner slightly after rolling.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Jason said:


> Trimtex and most vinyl beads are extruded at an angle tighter than 90 (84 degrees, I think). Mud doesn't provide the quick grab of contact adhesive so mud installations kick more. I imagine you have noticed the bead pulling off the corner slightly after rolling.


Quite the contrary, not a single problem to this day. Until a problem arrises, I am going to continue with the same method.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Quite the contrary, not a single problem to this day. Until a problem arrises, I am going to continue with the same method.


 
Lol so why the thread about it? Just spend the big $7 on a can of 847 glue and have a play around with it, MT. If you think it's a bust, whadda ya lost?

Press the bead onto the corner by running something (installation tool, knife handle, etc) up and down the nose as the glue grabs and see if you think the kickout is reduced.

Also great for leveling and squaring - window reveals, bulkheads, soffits, etc.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Jason, the reason that I started a thread about it is because Trim-Tex instructions say to glue it or staple it on. I was just wondering if anyone else put it on with taping compound. 

I have used the spray adhesive for the trim tex crown, chair rail and chamfer stop among a few other of their products. When using the glue it seems like I need a little more freedom to adjust the product on the rock. I wil admit that glue holds it down very good.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

No, never heard of putting plastic (vinyl) bead on with mud. It doesn't seem to be made for that. spray adhesive add staples.

Anyone had good luck with aqua bead? Seems Seems like a good alternative to spraying and stapling a bead on without the mess of tape on bead. Be good for small jobs I would think no hopper to get dirty.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahhh, cool MT. I've only ever used it with xbead. Go through a lot of TTex Slimline.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Jason said:


> Trimtex and most vinyl beads are extruded at an angle tighter than 90 (84 degrees, I think). Mud doesn't provide the quick grab of contact adhesive so mud installations kick more. I imagine you have noticed the bead pulling off the corner slightly after rolling.


when we used to mudstick vinyl trim we would still put a few stapels in it ,especially on tighter arches. Now i prefer the glue its faster and u can coat it after glue dries about 30 min:thumbsup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I like installing vinyl bead, but I limit the spray glue usage to arches where it really comes in handy. It doesn't let your bead install flat on outside 90's very easily when you try to glue it on. I tack the bead on in the center with staples, then work up stapling every 8" and then down to the floor.


----------

